# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Gutenberg Printing Press Improved Thanks to 3D Printing

## gamma-raze

For those of you that remember the days of using the Gutenberg printing press, this will be a good story.  OK, I'm sure no one here is old enough to remember the printing press but still this caught my attention.

These students used a 3D printer to improve upon the printing press.  They then had a printing party  :Smile:

----------


## Geoff

I got all excited and thought Steve Guttenberg was making a new movie.. :/

----------

